# Equipos de iluminacion para discotecas



## matiasparlanrte (Feb 13, 2007)

hola, eh estado revisando distintos foros buscando información sobre equipos de iluminacion para boliches y no encontre nada, por eso me decidi a hacer este post, eh revisado a lo largo y  ancho este foro y la verdad que eh quedado asombrado de lo que saben algunas personas sobre electronica, por eso un novato como yo propone si es que estan de acuerdo crear un post referente tanto a equipos de iluminacion como a maquinas de humo, nieve, burbujas, etc.
espero que se sumen y podamos aprender cada dia un poquito mas sobre la electronica.


----------



## burrito (Feb 15, 2007)

mira para una ayudita busca luces ritmicas o audiorimicos... es ese tipo de luces q se prende y apagan al compas de la musica


----------



## Dano (Feb 15, 2007)

Como bien te contestaron anteriormente las luces automaticas se llaman audioritmicas, pero si quieres llevar estos inventos a algo profesional te los desaconsejo ya que no son nada espectaculares. Si un dia tienes el poder de tener o usar unas luces roboticas dmx con su controlador eso si es hermoso, bue.. me estoy llendo de tema.
La maquina de burbuja: tiene un funcionamiento extremadamente simple es una cadena que tiene un tipo de arandelas. Cuando esta esta en funcionamiento la cadena es constantemente suergida en un liquido que contiene una especie de detergente( profesionalmente no se debe usar detergente porque hace arder los ojos) y cuando la cadena se eleva hay un ventilador atras soplando aire a una velocidad correcta para que se formen las burbujas.
La maquina de humo: funciona inyectando liquido sobre una superficie caliente al evaporarse este liquido ahora convertido en gas es bastante "pesado" y se queda un buen tiempo suspendido en el aire.
Sobre la maquina de nieve no se nada 

Saludos


----------



## matiasparlanrte (Feb 16, 2007)

bueno, les cuento que soy dj, eh tenido la suerte de trabajar con equipos de iluminacion de ultima generacion, mi propuesta va mas alla de las luces ritmicas que giran al ritmo de la musica, cosa que si bien creo ya que mucha idea de electronica no tengo se lograrian con un circuito que responda al sonido y que ese circuito maneje un motor o varios (esto es forma sencilla), lo que propongo es ir mas alla de lo clasico y poco que se puede encontrar en otros foros, les pregunto a ustedes que saben mucho mas que yo, que tan dificil  son los equipos  controlados por controles dmx?, osea que tan dificil seria crear algo similar?, espero que puedan responder y gracias a Dano y a burrito por responder


----------



## fran_14 (Oct 3, 2007)

hola necesito hacer un motorcito q gire al ritmo de la musica
si alguien seria capaz de dejarme un diagrama 
se lo agradeceria
desde ya muchas gracias
franco


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Oct 3, 2007)

En cuanto al DMX, ¿qué es lo que te gustaría hacer? Una controladora, un robot, una luz cambiente, un flash.
La electrónica no es muy difícil, pero tenes que saber de programación de microcontroladores para la transmisión, recepción e interpretación de los datos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 22, 2008)

es de hace rato este post pero bue, capaz que sirve. para fran: un audiorritmico de un canall con salida a triac con un motor de 220v o 110 segun donde vivas, tene en cuenta que el motor debe de ser de esos tipo juguera o extractor de jugos. o sea, enchufas(u oprimis la naranja) y el motor gira con sentido de las agujas del reloj, corta ala energia y le vuelves a dar(o levantas la naranja y la vuelves a bajar)y el motor gira hacia el otro lado. saludos, y espero que te sirva si aun no resolviste tu problema


----------



## zaiz (Jun 25, 2008)

matiasparlanrte dijo:
			
		

> mi propuesta va* mas alla de las luces ritmicas *... lo que propongo es ir mas alla de lo clasico y poco que se puede encontrar en otros foros, les pregunto a ustedes que saben mucho mas que yo, que tan dificil  son los equipos  controlados por controles dmx?, *osea que tan dificil seria crear algo similar?, *espero que puedan responder y gracias a Dano y a burrito por responder





 un dispositivo para controlar las luces y la escenografía en teatros y discos.


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2009)

Acà hay algunos datos interesantes de equipos caseros que hemos hecho algunos integrantes del foro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...n-efectos-roboticas-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886/


----------



## EXFLACO (Jun 20, 2009)

Al que pregunto de dispositivo para controlar luces le recomiendo el dmx del amigo manolo y programas gratis que existen muy buenos free dmx puede ser un buen sitio para comenzar a investigar


----------



## tecnicdeso (Sep 4, 2009)

Tal como está esta tecnología hoy en dia, te aconsejo que adquieras una simple mesita dmx, que andara sobre los 100 euros, y profundices con ella en el tema. Hoy dia cualquier efecto de iluminación, sea skanner, iluminación led, cabeza móvil, cambiacolor, flash o efectos de humo, tienen el protocolo dmx. Con una simple mesita DMX512 puedes controlar hasta 12 grupos de efectos.

La tecnologia es simple, pero profundizar en ella, con los costes que hay, no tiene mucho sentido.

Tambien es posible controlarlo  por software, vía un interface DMX.

Saludos.


----------

